# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Higher Education ....

## Homer

Have been working nearly all day today on the details of a regional convention here in beautiful Estes Park Colorado - Gateway city to the Rock Mountain National Park - 7522 ft elev.

Thought I should let you all know so you can put in on your calendars: MAY  3 - 4 - 5 ,   2 0 0 2 

Just send me an E-mail if you want more information  :Cool:  

homer

----------


## Alan W

That's like looking straight down the Royal Gorge.
Eeeegadz!
Nobody needs a reason to visit Colorado.  Colorado IS!

----------

